# Twodjsmusic Techno, Hip hop, electro and dubstep! :)



## twodjsmusic

Hey my friend and i have this channel were we make music like techno, electro, hip hop beats and dubstep 

here is some of our songs


----------



## Ravndal

Wow! This is really crap. Really. Sounds like it came out from the first FL studio ever made. I like electronic dance music. But this is really really bad. Holy ****, why even try to promote yourself with this stuff? you must have some self-knowledge?


----------

